# Princess Puppy!



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's some pics of my little princess in her new hipdoggie tee! I just love the fit! Now I'm craving more stuff from there! I'm gonna get the pink princess hoodie that they have but then I've promised my bank account that's it for a wee while  lol































































^Hehe, silly Ruby! btw, thats the tags of the top under her chest, I haven't taken them off yet


Some pics of the princess with my lil cousin Simon  He's SO good with her and she loves him!









^SO dissappointed this one's blurry!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Ruby is so cute... And your cousin is cute too


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

love her shirt! very nice pictures


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

as allways sexy


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i love that pic where ruby is lying :shock: she's always a pleasure to look at :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Beautiful Ruby!! could look at her all day.....Simon is a cutie too!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a GORGEOUS girl. I can't get enough of her. She is just STUNNING.
Oh and I liked the shirt too. :lol: 

Leslie


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

OMG i love that little top - it is so adorable - i wish they sold stuff like that here in the UK - but everything i've managed to find isn't very pretty at all! She looks so adorable in it - and goodness does she have so much hair - your ruby is gorgeous - i love that thing she's got going on in that picture where she's lying down - she's such a darling!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

She is beautiful! She has a great hair coat. The tee is cute.


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

She's so pretty...


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Ruby looks like a little Princess so that shirt does her justice. She and your nephew look so cute together.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ruby looks so cute in her new tshirt! It suits her perfectly!! Great pic of her and your cousin too!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks heaps! As usual you're all too kind


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What fantastic pics and as always Ruby is breathtakingly beautiful!!! Love all those pics, the one of her lying down is so appealing and the one before that. She has the most beautiful coat and I love her new princess T-shirt. :laughing8: :love7:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

love the top! and i love the pic of the 2 of them looking at each other. that one is a framer!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so wonderful


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Ruby's a rock star! She's so beautiful and she looks especially lovely in pink! What a great model too. She doesn't even look bored with all the picture taking like some chi's I could name who are currently on my lap. :lol: 

That pic of her lying down is priceless. What a sweetie. Your lil cousin is a cutie patootie too. Must run in the family. :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Those pics are just super fantastic. Love the one of Ruby laying on the bed - she looks like she is smiling. And the pics of Ruby and your nephew are precious.

I do believe Ruby has absolutely the most gorgeous coat I've ever seen on a chi. It's just beautiful.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

YAY ITS RUBY.

I Luuuuuuurve her!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

She looks super stunning in her new princess top. wat a cutie - pie xx

:love5:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Loving Ruby's beautiful face as usual! Her top is perfect, what a great fit too. I also adore the pic of her laying on the bed, what a teaser! :lol:


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

Ruby is really pretty.I love the last picture of just her.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Love the pictures!!! :wink:


----------

